# Paranoid Android 4.4.4 Compilation Error



## Primed (Jun 30, 2014)

I've compiled CyanogenMod before, however I've scoured Google and am unable to solve this error in compilaion:

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.4.4
TARGET_PRODUCT=full
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
TARGET_CPU_VARIANT=generic
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.13.0-29-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-14.04-trusty
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=KTU84P
OUT_DIR=/home/brendan/android/inspire/out
============================================
grep: build/target/board/generic/recovery.fstab: No such file or directory
/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/generic/obj/APPS/SignatureTest_intermediates
"ebtables is disabled on this build"
find: `src': No such file or directory
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:91: **********************************************************
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:92: * Kernel source found, but no configuration was defined *
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:93: * Please add the TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG variable to your *
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:94: * BoardConfig.mk file *
build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:95: **********************************************************
make: *** No rule to make target `otapackage'. Stop.

I've also tried "make bacon", but it still resulted with the same "No rule to make target" error. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Primed (Jun 30, 2014)

Never mind, got it to compile. Forgot to create the device's AndroidProducts.mk lol. But now I'm running into this error:

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.4.4
TARGET_PRODUCT=InspireOS_m8
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=userdebug
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a-neon
TARGET_CPU_VARIANT=krait
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.13.0-29-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-14.04-trusty
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=KTU84P
OUT_DIR=/home/brendan/android/inspire/out
============================================
/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/APPS/SignatureTest_intermediates
find: `src': No such file or directory
build/core/copy_headers.mk:15: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/copybit.h'
build/core/copy_headers.mk:15: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/copybit.h'
build/core/copy_headers.mk:15: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/copybit_priv.h'
build/core/copy_headers.mk:15: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/copybit_priv.h'
*** Overlay change detected, clean shared intermediate files...
*** rm -rf /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/TelephonyProvider_intermediates /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/Settings_intermediates /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/Camera2_intermediates /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/Mms_intermediates /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/TeleService_intermediates /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/common/obj/APPS/SystemUI_intermediates
build/core/Makefile:66: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/system/lib/hw/consumerir.default.so'
build/core/base_rules.mk:529: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/system/lib/hw/consumerir.default.so'
build/core/Makefile:66: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/system/lib/libcamera_metadata.so'
build/core/base_rules.mk:529: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/system/lib/libcamera_metadata.so'
No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE m8
device/htc/m8/mkbootimg.mk:33: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/dt.img'
device/htc/m8/mkbootimg.mk:33: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/dt.img'
device/htc/m8/mkbootimg.mk:42: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/boot.img'
device/htc/m8/mkbootimg.mk:42: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/boot.img'
device/htc/m8/mkbootimg.mk:51: warning: overriding commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/recovery.img'
device/htc/m8/mkbootimg.mk:51: warning: ignoring old commands for target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/recovery.img'
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/curlbuild.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/curl.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/curlrules.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/curlver.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/easy.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/mprintf.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/multi.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/stdcheaders.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libcurl/curl/typecheck-gcc.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libexpat/expat.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libexpat/expat_external.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libpng/png.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libpng/pngconf.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libpng/pngusr.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/selinux/selinux.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/selinux/label.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/selinux/context.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/selinux/avc.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/selinux/android.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/protobuf-c/include/google/protobuf-c//protobuf-c.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/protobuf-c/include/google/protobuf-c//protobuf-c-private.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libsonivox/eas.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libsonivox/eas_types.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libsonivox/eas_reverb.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libsonivox/jet.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libsonivox/ARM_synth_constants_gnu.inc
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/libwpa_client/wpa_ctrl.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/gralloc_priv.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/gr.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/alloc_controller.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/memalloc.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/copybit.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/copybit_priv.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/display_config.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/mdp_version.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/qdMetaData.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/IQService.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/qcom/display-caf-new/IQClient.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/clnt.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/pmap_clnt.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/rpc.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/rpc_router_ioctl.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/svc.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/types.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/librpc/rpc/xdr.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Audio.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Component.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_ContentPipe.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Core.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Image.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Index.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_IVCommon.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Other.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_QCOMExtns.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Types.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_Video.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/qc_omx_common.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/qc_omx_component.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/qc_omx_msg.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_AudioExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_AudioIndexExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_CoreExt.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_CoreExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_FileFormatExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_IVCommonExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_SourceExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_VideoExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_IndexExt.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/OMX_VideoExt.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QOMX_StreamingExtensions.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QCMediaDefs.h
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-core/omxcore/QCMetaData.h
mkdir -p /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/KERNEL_OBJ
Header: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/include/mm-video/DivxDrmDecrypt/DivXDrmDecrypt.h
mkdir -p /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/system/lib/modules
Import includes file: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/mkbootfs_intermediates/import_includes
Export includes file: system/core/cpio/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/mkbootfs_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: external/libsepol/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsepol_intermediates/export_includes
Yacc: checkpolicy <= external/checkpolicy/policy_parse.y
Import includes file: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsepol_intermediates/import_includes
prebuilts/misc/linux-x86/bison/bison -d -v -o /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/checkpolicy_intermediates/policy_parse.cpp external/checkpolicy/policy_parse.y
Lex: checkpolicy <= external/checkpolicy/policy_scan.l
Export includes file: external/checkpolicy/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/checkpolicy_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: external/libselinux/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libselinux_intermediates/export_includes
Import includes file: /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libselinux_intermediates/import_includes
Export includes file: external/sepolicy/tools/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/checkfc_intermediates/export_includes
Notice file: external/libselinux/NOTICE -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/host/linux-x86/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//lib/libselinux.a.txt
Notice file: external/sepolicy/NOTICE -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//root/file_contexts.txt
Export includes file: bionic/libc/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libc_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: bionic/libm/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libm_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: bionic/libstdc++/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libstdc++_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: system/core/fs_mgr/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libfs_mgr_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: system/core/logwrapper/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/liblogwrap_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: system/core/libcutils/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcutils_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: system/core/liblog/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/liblog_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: bionic/libc/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libc_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: external/libselinux/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libselinux_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: system/core/libmincrypt/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libmincrypt_intermediates/export_includes
Export includes file: system/extras/ext4_utils/Android.mk -- /home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libext4_utils_static_intermediates/export_includes
make: *** No rule to make target `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libinit_m8_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/brendan/android/inspire/out/target/product/m8/obj/EXECUTABLES/init_intermediates/import_includes'. Stop.
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....


----------

